
Project: Glyph - H3RALD - danishkhan
http://www.h3rald.com/glyph/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+RubyInside+(Ruby+Inside)
======
Gonsalu
<http://sphinx.pocoo.org/>

I find using ReST syntax more intuitive than the one used in H3RALD, and it
produces HTML and PDF (actually, LaTeX, which you can then output as PDF) as
well.

~~~
danishkhan
nice! i will look into that.

